# Adobe CS2 installation fails



## toastyy (Jun 29, 2008)

Strange error:
_The wizard was interrupted before Adobe InDesign/Photoshop CS2 could be completely installed.
Your system has not been modified._

I recently formatted, and now I can't reinstall my old photoshop and illustrator. It's incredibly frustrating, I can't do any work until I have these programs on my system. I've followed all the steps on: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=331470&sliceId=2#no4

And for the most part, I didn't have ANY of the registry files that they mention should be deleted.
And if i've never installed this software on this formatted machine yet, why would there be conflicting shared components?

Has anyone else had this problem before?


----------

